# Boy names?! I don't like any so far! What are yours?



## A1983

The only one I thought of was Jude-but already going off that! My oh likes Rowan and im growing to it-kind of...but I just don't like any boy names ive heard/read! What do you honestly think of Rowan? 

For a girl I like Sienna and so does oh-sorted!


----------



## beachgal

I think Rowan and sienna are great names! I'm also having trouble with boys names... Ugh, so hard!


----------



## THart

I like Rowan! Our boys name is Eli, Girls name is Peyton


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

i love Rowan. Sienna was one of our girl chosen names its beautiful. 
we have finally agreed on Zach but will most likely be Zachary as his full name. It means the lord remembers. 
I also liked Mason, Tyler, Noah, Blake and Cody. 

xx


----------



## stickylizard

Rowan is on my girls name shortlist :] Rowan Atkinson is a bit of a hero (Blackadder NOT Bean!) and it's a nice tree xxx


----------



## alicecooper

Rowan is a nice name.

Well for boys names, we've picked Nathan Lucas if this one is a boy. We already have an Alexander Joshua, and a Jason Matthew.


----------



## Mrsmac02

Oh likes Rowan but I think it sounds odd with our surname. I like Finn, Innes, Oliver and Rudi but oh dislikes all of them. We agree on girls names but are really struggling with boys names xx


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies-and lovely names you've also chosen/have already  I know once the baby's born and you are calling them by their name it becomes natural and you learn to love the name like you love your baby! But I just feel every name isn't special enough :-/ !! Plus yes I keep thinking of Rowan Atkinson..! Ha


----------



## Pielette

Jude is one of my ultimate favourite boy names but DH wouldn't allow it :nope:

I like Rowan, it's a nice name :flower:

My DS is Noah and baby boy number two will be Milo.


----------



## AAttcabby

Our boy is gonna be named Tyler Reid. Some other of our favs are Miles, Devin and Ashton. But none of them sounded right with our last name.


----------



## A1983

Pielette said:


> Jude is one of my ultimate favourite boy names but DH wouldn't allow it :nope:
> 
> I like Rowan, it's a nice name :flower:
> 
> My DS is Noah and baby boy number two will be Milo.

Same as my OH! He keeps saying 'no way!' every time I mention Jude!


----------



## Pielette

A1983 said:


> Pielette said:
> 
> 
> Jude is one of my ultimate favourite boy names but DH wouldn't allow it :nope:
> 
> I like Rowan, it's a nice name :flower:
> 
> My DS is Noah and baby boy number two will be Milo.
> 
> Same as my OH! He keeps saying 'no way!' every time I mention Jude!Click to expand...

Haha, can't say I'm surprised! He kept saying everyone would call him Judy :growlmad:

Luckily I have fallen in love with Milo now but I do feel your pain!


----------



## A1983

Oh my OH loves Milo! Can I ask if you're in UK?


----------



## Pielette

Yes we're in Essex :flower:


----------



## A1983

Ha me too! How funny!


----------



## Laurenmomma

I want Mylo! But it doesn't go with the surname and my sister is 7 weeks ahead of me and that's what she has chose too!


----------



## kcmichelle

If we have a boy we're going with Nolan. I also really like Chase and Emmett.
For my youngest we wanted to name him after the men in our family who all have names beginning with a J or a D. Couldn't decide so ended up picking JD. Everyone thought we were crazy at first but it really suits him and now everyone loves it. :) Good luck! Rowan is a very nice name as well. :)


----------



## Pielette

A1983 said:


> Ha me too! How funny!

Really? Whereabouts? 

Laurenmomma, it always seems like someone gets there first! My SIL named her boy Ethan and it was my favourite boy's name years ago. How dare she :haha:


----------



## Lucy139

My Ds is Leo if we were to have another boy in the future I'd probably have lyle or Oakley x


----------



## Laurenmomma

Pielette said:


> A1983 said:
> 
> 
> Ha me too! How funny!
> 
> Really? Whereabouts?
> 
> Laurenmomma, it always seems like someone gets there first! My SIL named her boy Ethan and it was my favourite boy's name years ago. How dare she :haha:Click to expand...

Haha. I know! We had Oscar for ds but my friend had a baby 3 weeks before I had ds and called him Oscar haha she picked it all along so I couldn't complain n neither of us knew what we were having!

Names are so hard!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

If I was having a boy he would've been Lucas Riley


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

The only name we can agree on so far is Eoghan (Owen for those of you that aren't Irish ) 
It's so hard to pick boys names and up till now we couldn't agree on anything. My other son is called Rian so we think it goes nice with Rian


----------



## catty

Our short list is Lucas James or jacob james


----------



## embeth

We like, Jacob, Jude, Roan or Finley..and a few others! after having two boys already i'm struggling to find one that sticks out for me :/


----------



## special_kala

My little man is called Foxx


----------



## A1983

Oh Rian is nice..is it pronounced Reean or Ryan? Embeth-looks like we have the same likes for names! See I love Finnley but unfortunately I named my cat that 2 years ago..damn! We have considered changing the cats name :-/ and Jude I like but oh doesn't...and Roan...same pronunciation as Rowan? My only concern with Roan (as we looked at that spelling) is ppl may pronounce it as Roan as in groan?!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Douglas and Elliott are currently top of list. 

like Rowan!!


----------



## Audraia

Our little boy is going to be named Ryker.

I also like Hunter, Connor, Julian, Caleb


----------



## Livebythesea

I wanted an Irish name. So it's Reece. Reece Keller.


----------



## kimmym

I'm forever in love with the name A'lex.
but OH refuses because he has a cousin named Alexander. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Emma867

We only have one name we both love for a boy:

Leon


----------



## Jessica0907

We have mostly settled on the name graham if we have a boy. I'm not 100% on it but dh is. I'm close though.


----------



## HappiestMom

we are having twin boys so we have to come up with 4 boy names haha 1 first and 1 middle for each twin....so far we have Gabriel Edward and Dexter ...still working on a middle name for Dexter though lol...


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

A1983 said:


> Oh Rian is nice..is it pronounced Reean or Ryan? Embeth-looks like we have the same likes for names! See I love Finnley but unfortunately I named my cat that 2 years ago..damn! We have considered changing the cats name :-/ and Jude I like but oh doesn't...and Roan...same pronunciation as Rowan? My only concern with Roan (as we looked at that spelling) is ppl may pronounce it as Roan as in groan?!

Yes Rian is pronounced reean. It's the Irish version of Ryan. It means little king !! And he truly lives up to his name !!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Livebythesea said:


> I wanted an Irish name. So it's Reece. Reece Keller.

Reece is a lovely name. But it's a welsh name not Irish  gorgeous little boys name though x


----------



## cantwaitforu

We've gone with Sebastian for ds1 - my fave boys name and so glad we agreed on Alessio Luca for DS2. Love that name as well!

Here are some other nice boy names: Elijah, Elianno, Charles, Oliver.

Rowan is very nice. My colleague went with Ronan for her boy.


----------



## motherearth23

A1983 said:


> The only one I thought of was Jude-but already going off that! My oh likes Rowan and im growing to it-kind of...but I just don't like any boy names ive heard/read! What do you honestly think of Rowan?
> 
> For a girl I like Sienna and so does oh-sorted!

That's funny that you mention Jude. That was my first boy's name that I thought would be the one. Then when I found out I was actually having a boy, I stopped liking it as much. I also love the name Rohan, but picture it spelled with an H for a boy and a W for a girl. Other boys names we liked were Oran, Isaac, Jude, Secoya (OH thought it was too unique), and Samson.

In the end, we finally decided on Samson Isaac M. :) The right name will come to you eventually!

Also, I wanted to add that I loved the name Rohan for a boy because it means 'sandalwood' in hindi. And when I first met my OH, it was honestly the sandalwood essential oil that made me so crazy attracted to him! So I thought it was a cute name meaning. 

Try this website to find name meanings, it's what helped me decide my boy's name.
https://www.sheknows.com/baby-names


----------



## sunnylove

Easy. If we're having a boy we'll just be naming him after my husband. :)


----------



## SMGP

I love the name Rowan!! But hubby does not like it : ( 
The only boy name we have picked out right now that we both agree on is Preston David (David is my dad's name) So I am hoping that we both still like it when baby is born (If baby is a boy!) because we cannot decide on anymore boy names!


----------



## KelseyK

My sons name is Dylan and this baby will be Jax :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

My sons name is haiden lane. I also like Taylor, Tyler, Christian, Blake, tristian.


----------



## _Lexi_

My sons name is Joshua Alan (Alan after my grandad). My step sons are Isaac and Max. I love the name Harley, but my surname is Rider, and thought that was cruel! If this baby was a boy we'd chosen Sebastian James. Joshua wasn't actually named until he was 8 hours old. The name we'd chosen didn't suit him once he arrived and we saw him. We'd both disregarded Joshua whilst I was pregnant as well!! x


----------



## tardiz

My lo is nathan James. 

So far for this one we like 
Elijah/eli
Jonah
Benjamin

But these will prob change xx


----------



## embeth

I love the name Joshua, i stupidly named my son Corey Joshua! Wish I hadn't done that then I could have had it!xx


----------



## Sarah82

o0Squeaks0o said:


> i love Rowan. Sienna was one of our girl chosen names its beautiful.
> we have finally agreed on Zach but will most likely be Zachary as his full name. It means the lord remembers.
> I also liked Mason, Tyler, Noah, Blake and Cody.
> 
> My Ds2 name is Zachery but he gets Zac most of the time unless he is naughty!!! I don't think there is another Zac in his school so good choice!!! Not many about but not one of them unusual names.


----------



## Sarah82

Ds1 is Jayden, Ds2 is Zachery and this little man is going to be called Oliver Lucas. Or Ollie for short. Can't wait to meet the little person that we've chosen our name for. X


----------



## fatandlumpy

OH is from Glencoe and is VERY Scottish. The family tradition is that all first born boys are called Robert (which I like...) but OH said he didn't like having the same name as his Dad so he's wanting an alternative.

He's still wanting a Scottish name and currently he's considering Fraser. (NOT Frasier....). He did think about Arran, but I spoilt it by saying we might as well call Bump Eigg! Lewis was considered, but he spoilt it by brandishing a John Lewis carrier bag at me when he got excited about the name...

Hamish - No. Callum - No. Duncan, Douglas, Bruce, Innes... all No.

Malcolm is a name of an ex-boyf so that's a defo no-no... Campbell is RIGHT OUT!

It's too HARD!


----------



## kirstybumx3

our chosen girls name was Sienna Skye!
at out gender scan our son wasnt shy to show us that is NOT what we will be calling him!
we also have no boys names at all that we like the look or sound of, none sound 'good enough' :haha: 
xx


----------



## Sannie87

Our little man will be called George Alexander :cloud9:


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

We have Tristan for ds, it is different, cant be shortened.

We have our girls name sorted but boys are so difficult, hubby has a lot of nephews.. 14!!
And many of the names we like are taken.

We like Edward Oliver & I quite like William & Roman

X x


----------



## thethomsons

We like Blake for a boy. My other DS is called Flynn.


----------



## KAMW

we have Nico for a boy and Lily-cho for a girl x


----------



## Dolly84

We have Millie for a girl and Kyle for a boy, still trying to think of middle names ;-( it's soo hard lol xxx


----------



## MamaPerez

Sienna and Rowan are very cute!

We have Enzo Jose settled on for a long while. DH picked Enzo and I didn't care for it too much at first, but now I LOVE it! We're actually struggling with girl names.


----------



## LockandKey

:pink:
Ivy Victoria

:blue: 
Everett Samuel

so far anyway, my DH has been quite notorious for changing his mind a gazillion times this pregnancy, so we will see...


----------



## Gem1302

Jenson for a boy
Gabriella for a girl :)


----------



## CIM

Ephraim, I love that name. Possibly Ephraim Jude. Call him EJ for short. Haven't ran it by the hubby yet. We will be team yellow, so alot of brainstorming till the end.. Grace for a girl.


----------



## NC_Sarah

My boys are named Seth and Aiden


----------



## Snoopy26

We find out the sex tomorrow! :happydance:

We have picked Matilda for a girl or Milo for a boy!


----------



## SteffyRae

I am having a horrible time so far me and the hubby made a list but haven't narrowed it down yet

zander
nico
luca
dario
adonis
atlas
lucas
sirius

and my sons name is Pierce James Atom


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm just hoping I have a girl and it doesn't matter lmao


----------



## CordeliaJ

It's hard to pick a boys name, we've been struggling to find that perfect name too.

I liked Rowan, but it means 'red-haired' and somehow that seems a little strange on a boy who will not have red hair. I know, Rowan Atkinson etc, but even still I can imagine him questioning the meaning when he's older!!

Top of our list is Oliver, but I'm not keen on the nickname 'Ollie'. We both loved Atticus especially because of the literary reference, but sometimes an unusual name can be a bit of a burden for a young boy - more so than for a girl, so I think if we use that it would only be as a middle name. 
Also on our list: Laurence, Harvey, Gregory - there are more but I've left my list somewhere, haha.

I love Orson, but DH hates it. He loves Patrick, but I hate that.
Both of us love Alexander, but that actually is DH's name, and I think it would be too weird to use that as a first name for our little boy as well.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I like Jaxon, Ollie, Ted & Finn x


----------



## A1983

Well I've gone for the spelling of Rohan now as a pp mentioned-think its lovely and means 'ascending, healing and medicine'...I may still change my mind but that's a nicer spelling imo


----------



## hubblybubbly

We had monty but oh has gone off it, I'm still in love with it....the battle continues!


----------



## Starkette

Rowan was on our list of possibilities as well! I like it, but it didn't feel like "the one". We have decided to name our baby (if it's a boy) Quentin Oliver.


----------



## 080509

I like Oakley, Alfie, George, Oliver.


----------



## discoclare

hubblybubbly said:


> We had monty but oh has gone off it, I'm still in love with it....the battle continues!

Oooh I love Monty!

Rowan / Rohan is nice. I think Rohan somehow looks more manly (no idea why).

For a boy I liked:
Ellis
Flynn
Fraser
Fletcher
Xander
Theo


----------



## AmeliaLily

My son is called Joel. We were contemplating Billy and the my OH thought of Billy Joel so we decided on Joel


----------



## A1983

discoclare said:


> hubblybubbly said:
> 
> 
> We had monty but oh has gone off it, I'm still in love with it....the battle continues!
> 
> Oooh I love Monty!
> 
> Rowan / Rohan is nice. I think Rohan somehow looks more manly (no idea why).
> 
> For a boy I liked:
> Ellis
> Flynn
> Fraser
> Fletcher
> Xander
> TheoClick to expand...

Yes I think Rohan is more manly  

I like Flynn and Theo


----------



## BroodyBlair

Our son is being named Dainton Thomas BLair x


----------



## ellismum

My son is called Ellis.


----------



## hshucksmith

Rowan is nice. I only have one name I like and I'm stuck to it!


----------



## MamaPerez

Could someone please send over some baby boy dust so DH and I don't have to fight over girl names? 
PRETTY PLEASE!


----------



## july2013

Our son will be Rafferty Cameron.

Also liked Eli, Jude, Fachtna, Finn, Cathal, Seth and Ezra.


----------



## The Alchemist

I like Rowan. 

I have trouble with boys names, but then I have a girl so, didn't spend much time researching, but the following names are nice, imo:

Hyder (it's Arabic)
Hamza (Arabic)
Jax
Tristan
Logan
Darwin
Kai
Wynn
Cash

I'm more into simple, 'foreign' names that looks/sounds western-like.

One name that I will never get bored of even though it's popular, is Alexander.


----------



## thethomsons

discoclare said:


> hubblybubbly said:
> 
> 
> We had monty but oh has gone off it, I'm still in love with it....the battle continues!
> 
> Oooh I love Monty!
> 
> Rowan / Rohan is nice. I think Rohan somehow looks more manly (no idea why).
> 
> For a boy I liked:
> Ellis
> Flynn
> Fraser
> Fletcher
> Xander
> TheoClick to expand...

My son is called Flynn xx


----------



## Kismamma20

Rowan is cute!
My little boy is called Kian Joseph James


----------



## summerbaby11

Rowan is cute. 

My sons name is Maximilian

This one will be Alexander. Also like Emmett, Everett, Elliot, Finnegan, Maddox and Knox.


----------



## cupcake0406

Our boy is going to be Mayce Franky (Franky after both mine and my partner's grandads) x


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS is called Ted (Theodore). If this LO is a boy we like Rupert, Wilfred (Wilf), Sebastian, Julian (Jude) and Albert (Albie).


----------

